# Time Restraint Question



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a time restraint on taking the ccw class and actually applying/obtaining the permit? Im hopefully going to be taking the class soon, but i havent decided yet if im definitly going to apply for my license (i know it would be a good idea, but ill be living on my university campus and most likely wont be able to carry much, so we'll just have to see) and dont want to take the class and then not be able to apply a year later. 

i looked at handgunlaw.us and found that it said training valid for no set time periord. am i safe to assume that this means there is no time limit? just wanted to double check thanks

also, do you have to qualify with the same type of pistol you plan to carry? ie. revolver or semi auto?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

You can qualify with what ever you feel most comfortable shooting. Doesn't have to be what you intend to carry. At least 2 people at my class were shooting .22 revolvers.

Check with your Sheriff about how long after taking the class you have to apply. As you said nothing in the law limits the time, but nothing prevents a Sheriff from setting a time limit either. I have heard of some Sheriffs that what you to take the class within 1 year of the date you apply...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey rccola712 just because you have a CCW doesn't mean you have to carry.

In Ohio your competency training - CCW class is good for 5 years. I have to take a renewal class every 5 years.

According to the North Carolina Firearms Law

A permit issued under the standards of state law is valid for a period of five (5) years.
N.C. Gen. Stat. § 14-403 A sheriff is required to keep a book, which is provided by the
Board of Commissioners of each county, of all licenses or permits issued. These records
should include the date of issuance, name, age, place of residence, and former place of
residence of each person, firm, or corporation to whom a license or permit has been issued.
N.C. Gen. Stat. § 14-405

So I am guessing the same thing there also, 5 years, but like Bruce said I'd check with your local Sheriff to be sure.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> In Ohio your competency training - CCW class is good for 5 years. I have to take a renewal class every 5 years.


NC does not require taking the class again for renewals. Only if the permit has expired, then they treat it like a new application and you have to take the class again.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Hey rccola712 just because you have a CCW doesn't mean you have to carry.


Bingo. If you're not going to carry, get it for the simple fact that you buy a gun whenever you want without having to go through the hassle of going to the Sheriff's office to apply for a permit, waiting a week, going back to the Sheriff's office, then going to the gun store. Think of all the time and gas you'd save. Hey! Having your permit is being "Green!" :smt033


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Todd said:


> Bingo. If you're not going to carry, get it for the simple fact that you buy a gun whenever you want without having to go through the hassle of going to the Sheriff's office to apply for a permit, waiting a week, going back to the Sheriff's office, then going to the gun store. Think of all the time and gas you'd save. Hey! Having your permit is being "Green!" :smt033


hahaha, i think ive decided to try and increase my carbon footprint this year since everyone else is trying to decrease theirs.:anim_lol:

and because im not 21 yet, unless i want to wait the 3 months for the ccw, ill have to get the permit right when i turn 21 anyway, so thats not a huge issue, i may be dreaming this up, but is the permit good for 5 weapons? and one of the main reasons im thinking about not getting ccw is because i may be moving out of the state in a year or so when i graduate (whereever i can find a job) i would rather not spend $200 on a permit i can only get for a year and then have to get another one in a new state, plus as i mentioned earlier, i wouldnt be able to carry often as i would be on campus, and im not planning on buying any more handguns in the near future (if only i had the disposable income :smt086)


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rccola712 said:


> hahaha, i think ive decided to try and increase my carbon footprint this year since everyone else is trying to decrease theirs.:anim_lol:
> 
> and because im not 21 yet, unless i want to wait the 3 months for the ccw, ill have to get the permit right when i turn 21 anyway, so thats not a huge issue, i may be dreaming this up, but is the permit good for 5 weapons? and one of the main reasons im thinking about not getting ccw is because i may be moving out of the state in a year or so when i graduate (whereever i can find a job) i would rather not spend $200 on a permit i can only get for a year and then have to get another one in a new state, plus as i mentioned earlier, i wouldnt be able to carry often as i would be on campus, and im not planning on buying any more handguns in the near future (if only i had the disposable income :smt086)


IIRC one permit per weapon, but you can get up to 5 or 6 permits depending on the county. If you're only going to get one gun, not carry, and may be moving then not getting the CCW may be the best choice. The only other argument I can see to having it would be there's less to worry about when it comes to transportation to and from the range, i.e. where the gun is and whether it is loaded or not.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> NC does not require taking the class again for renewals. Only if the permit has expired, then they treat it like a new application and you have to take the class again.


Got it. Thanks Bruce

So from what I am reading here - correct me if I'm wrong - it sounds to me like NC is actually registering the weapon that you carry and you need a CC permit for each one:?:?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> Got it. Thanks Bruce
> 
> So from what I am reading here - correct me if I'm wrong - it sounds to me like NC is actually registering the weapon that you carry and you need a CC permit for each one:?:?


Nope. The only community with any kind of registration is Durham and that is only by special permission of the State Legislature. State law prohibits other communities from doing the same.

NC has 2 "permits", so you need to be clear which one you are talking about.

The purchase (transfer) permit is just for transfers of handguns and is issued by the County Sheriff after passing a background check. The Sheriff doesn't know what handgun you are getting with the permit or how you are getting it (buy, gift, inheritance). The person you are receiving the gun from keeps the permit. The purchase permit is really a left over from more discriminatory times, it is not shall issue but may issue, the law leaves it up to the Sheriffs discretion as to weather you are "of good moral character". It really needs to be repealed as the NICS check does the same thing as far as the background check. We keep trying and it keeps getting shot down, the bill was pulled this year after the Sheriffs Assoc. objected.

The Concealed Handgun Permit has no indication of what gun you qualified with nor does it limit what handgun you can carry. It is good for any handgun you care to carry. Note that it is for handguns only, not other weapons as some other States allow. As Todd said it also eliminates the need for the purchase permit for handguns and the NICS check for long guns.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> The purchase (transfer) permit is just for transfers of handguns and is issued by the County Sheriff after passing a background check. The Sheriff doesn't know what handgun you are getting with the permit or how you are getting it (buy, gift, inheritance). The person you are receiving the gun from keeps the permit. The purchase permit is really a left over from more discriminatory times, it is not shall issue but may issue, the law leaves it up to the Sheriffs discretion as to weather you are "of good moral character". It really needs to be repealed as the NICS check does the same thing as far as the background check. We keep trying and it keeps getting shot down, the bill was pulled this year after the Sheriffs Assoc. objected.


I see what you mean. That is confusing - you have the NICS, the FFL fills out a Form 4473 and you still have to register it with the local Sheriff. Interesting.



> The Concealed Handgun Permit has no indication of what gun you qualified with nor does it limit what handgun you can carry. It is good for any handgun you care to carry. Note that it is for handguns only, not other weapons as some other States allow. As Todd said it also eliminates the need for the purchase permit for handguns and the NICS check for long guns.


Got it. So if you get your CCW it eleiminates the other nonsense above. Amazing what you have to go through to own a handgun.

Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> I see what you mean. That is confusing - you have the NICS, the FFL fills out a Form 4473 *and you still have to register it with the local Sheriff*. Interesting.


No. There is no _registration_ with the Sheriff, with the exception of Durham County, here in NC. The Sheriff provides you with a _purchase/transfer permit, _that is all. As Bruce stated, the Sheriff has no idea what gun you are going to get with the permit, just that you are getting one.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> I see what you mean. That is confusing - you have the NICS, the FFL fills out a Form 4473 and you still have to register it with the local Sheriff. Interesting.


The purchase/transfer permit takes the place of the NICS check for handgun purchases from a dealer.


Todd said:


> No. There is no registration with the Sheriff, with the exception of Durham County, here in NC. The Sheriff provides you with a purchase/transfer permit, that is all. As Bruce stated, the Sheriff has no idea what gun you are going to get with the permit, just that you are getting one.


You go and get the purchase/transfer permit from the Sheriff before you get the gun. You give the permit to the person you are getting the gun from and that is the end of it.

The Sheriff never knows what gun you got, how you got it, or even that you ever got one. 
All the Sheriff knows is that he gave you his * permission *:box: to get a handgun.


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a time restraint on taking the ccw class and actually applying/obtaining the permit? Im hopefully going to be taking the class soon, but i havent decided yet if im definitly going to apply for my license (i know it would be a good idea, but ill be living on my university campus and most likely wont be able to carry much, so we'll just have to see) and dont want to take the class and then not be able to apply a year later.
> 
> i looked at handgunlaw.us and found that it said training valid for no set time periord. am i safe to assume that this means there is no time limit? just wanted to double check thanks
> 
> also, do you have to qualify with the same type of pistol you plan to carry? ie. revolver or semi auto?


I know this probably doesn't apply to you, but in Texas......
- must be a handgun of .32 caliber or larger, no exceptions
- qualify with revolver, can only carry revolver
- qualify with semi-autoloader, can carry revolver and semi-autoloader
- class and proficiency test good for 1 year
- after obtaining license, it good until your first birthday after the 4-year anniversary of obtaining the license
- license must be renewed every 5 years afterwards

source: Texas Concealed Handgun Laws Handbook


----------

